# Mystery of Bo



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

Bo and I fell in together. I had been brought in by a local barn boarder who wanted her horse worked. My first week there, the barn owner mentioned that I would do well with Bo, a 20 year old QH gelding sitting out in the field. The catch was that I had to work to catch him. He didn't trust easily, although great on the ground and in the saddle, and had a number of triggers that spook him. 

After a few weeks, it was determined I wasn't really a great match with the woman's horse. I began working more and more with Bo. Eventually, I began catching him fairly easily except when he was on grass. He only went on grass in the middle of the day and it was his special treat and one that wasn't easy to pull him away from.

Finally it came the day to tack Bo up. There was one problem. I'm 4'11. He's 15.3. And he's scared of mounting blocks.

The owner of the barn looked at me and said "I won't give him to you until you find a way to get on him. It's not right to make you pay for a horse you can't ride." I figured out a way. The "Bobo bucket" came to being. The only problem still to this day is that I have to have someone hold him for me because he won't walk up to the bucket. 

However Bo and I have become friends. It's been 3 months since the day the barn owner gave him to me. He now rides beautiful, cross ties wonderfully, and loves coming in with me. Some days if a storm is coming, he'll feel particularly frisky and not let me catch him, but on most days, he's a different horse than the one I met months ago.

I never thought I'd fall in love with a flaxen sorrel whose stubborn and cranky, but has a heart of gold. He's my old man. <3


----------



## Bo20 (Jun 8, 2014)

The mystery of Bo is this:

We know he came from Texas. He has a very unusual brand which I haven't even been able to decipher so far. Seven years ago, the barn owner and his dad bought him from a local auction in Western Mass. He was sold as a grade quarter horse with almost no other information. With everything he's spooked of, something had to have happened in his past. He likes cows and definitely was a former ranch horse.


----------

